# cage spaces too large?



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i bought this cage for my two rats...
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...5652167&itemNo=15&In=Small+Pet&N=2047888&Ne=2
and right now they are too small to be put in there because of the spacing between the bars.
I was wondering if this is going to be an ongoing problem or will their size eventually catch up?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

How old are your rats? The one thing about SuperPet cages is their wide bar spacing. They're not really usable until the rats are about 2 months old for males, and maybe even 4-6 months old for females. You could cover the cage in hardwire cloth, although that's not very nice looking.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

yes my rats are about 2 months old and they can't be put in there yet. (they're females)
the superpet cage is really large so I bought it for its space. its just such a shame that I cannot use it yet. And I'll have to keep the other cage for future rats because of the spacing in the superpet cage.
so the question is, is it worth keeping for the space (its 40 inches) or just go buy another one?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd go for another cage especially since rats do much better in multi-level vertical cages seeing as they love to climb. I have a page on cages:

http://www.petinfopackets.com/rats/ratcages.html


Underneath the stuff on pet store cages is information about Martin's Cages which may also be an option for you. Martin's Cages are very popular with rat owners.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

For $5 more you can get *this one*, which is three levels. It doesn't look so good in the picture, but we find it is a decent sturdy cage with plenty of climbing room (we have 2 of them).


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually, there is a better picture of the cage I linked to on Darksong's link - the second cage down on the list.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks for the info!
with the cage i got, i added some ledges, seen here http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Pro...101_cp_2_Nao_12_sku_713953_familyID_7283.aspx
That way they have multi level fun 
I also put a hammock in it as well.
I think its shaping up to be a decent cage


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

actually the ledge I got is bigger than that one, so theres room for two


----------

